# Correct way to run a disc mower?



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm almost embarassed to ask such a silly question but here goes. I acquired a well used Kuhn GMD 700 9'2" disc mower. Everything works great but I'm uncertain how far I should set the mower down. By that I mean should I have most of the weight on the ground or should I have the tractor hold most of the weight? The cutter readily adjusts istelf as it contacts the ground I just don't know exactly how much weight it's designed for. I'm concerned about putting too much weight on the ground and causing undo stress on the cutter bar. This forum has been a great resource, thanks for your help.


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I would lower the hitch until the pto shaft is level.
Grouch


----------



## Showcrop (Mar 3, 2010)

All of the disc mowers that I have used and seen, and I am assuming you're talking mower and not mower conditioner, are designed to run with all weight except that of the hitch resting on its shoes on the ground. I have seen some where you adjust forward-back tilt and thus how close you cut with the tractor's adjustable top link, and others where you set it by how far you drop your 3pt after the mower is resting fully on the ground. Check the shoes that it rides on, they could be worn thin. Some brands have shoes available with different heights for different types of ground.


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

Just looked at a copy of a manual, the lower link pins are to be run at 18" off the ground. PM me your email address and I will shoot you a copy of the manual.
Grouch


----------



## Showcrop (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes Grouchy, That would put it where pretty much all of the weight of the mower is on the ground, right?


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

^^ I would think that is where you would want to run it..... To low on the hitch and it would cause the inside end of the cutter bar to run too heavy, as well as dragging up crop. Too high and the inside of the cutter bar would be off the ground. I would think a good indicator would be if the Pto shaft were somewhat level or running down a few degrees. Grouch


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

I run mine like Grouchy recommended. My neighbor went one step further and made a chain to go from the top link attachment point on the tractor to the side of one of the lift arms. The prevents the lift arms from leaking down or an operator from lowering them too far.


----------



## mlbrooks58 (Nov 16, 2010)

I was curious about that as well. Thanks for the info


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I second what Grouchy said! The operator's manual recommends running a limiting chain to hold the mower at the correct height! The new mowers come with the limiting chain as standard equipment! Most people, including me, don't use the chain, however I do set the quadrant stop to hold the mower at the correct height when lowered!
HTH, Dave


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Correct way to run a disk mower? Not into a stump or fencelinme like the last guy that worked for me.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Grouch has a good idea but that depends on the tractor if you have a tall tractor it wont work.Reading the operators manual is very important when it comes to set one up, you can either let it ride on the ground and keep replacing skid shoes,or set it to manufacture specs and they will last a long time. Learned from experience.


----------

